# Alternative to Amazon Kindle Case with built in light



## natecourtright (Mar 7, 2011)

New to the boards so I'm sorry if this has been discussed. I'm wondering if there is any alternative cases that have a light powered by the kindle itself.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am not aware of any.  Amazon apparently has a patent on the mounting system.  While there are some other pricy cases that use the system under license from Amazon, I don't believe any others have lights.  And the UNlighted case has been pulled as it caused lockups and reboots (including, I believe, the 3rd party ones, too).


----------

